# Inherited a gun



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sw 357 mag









It was my wifes grandpas gun. 
Took it shooting last week,i only got to fire off 6 rounds cause my wife kept wanting to shoot it,lol....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

makes a great home defense weapon. congrats on getting the gun but very sorry for the way you got it.
sherman


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Grandpa had good taste.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

38/357 mag it will be very manageable with a 38 loaded and suitable for deer hunting with magnums. The connection to the firearm is special. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys thanks for the sympothy,but i should of mentioned her gramps passed a few years before we met. Although i do wish i met the guy he raised a great family!

They also have a 44 mag withthe same type of grip i think they want my wife an i to come get. Gonna try an get it oit shootin next week.... 

I have not shot 38's out of it yet but will be soon


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

never go wrong with S&W.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Guys thanks for the sympothy,but i should of mentioned her gramps passed a few years before we met. Although i do wish i met the guy he raised a great family!
> 
> They also have a 44 mag withthe same type of grip i think they want my wife an i to come get. Gonna try an get it oit shootin next week....
> 
> I have not shot 38's out of it yet but will be soon


Little more manageable with 38.. Little less expensive to shoot as well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 38 rounds are much better and cheaper for plinking at the range. but for protection i'd keep her loaded up with the 357 mag rounds.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Can't really tell by the photo, did he shorten the hammer?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Can't really tell by the photo, did he shorten the hammer?


It does looked Bobbed.... huh


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Back when the early model 60 series stainless steel came out they had a lot of options for hammers, triggers and sights, along with the options some models were sold as
double action only with the bobbed hammer. The pic doesn't show the hammer very well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very fine looking pistol Saugeyefisher!
And with the longer bbl. it should handle 357's quit well.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

every man should own a .357


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Can't really tell by the photo, did he shorten the hammer?


I dont think so,i cracked my camera lens an the pic quality sux. Ill take a closer picture when i get a chance.

Im just getting back into guns/shooting after about 15 years when i ruined a few very nice guns (one a custom built 30-06 my gramps built for my father to wwlcome him into the family ). They where all my late fathers an very high quality guns. 
Last year i got 380 body gaurd
Hoping next year to get something a bit bigger for myself to carry an my wife will use the body guard. Although she insists she wants a small revolver. 
And my boy getting older id like to get some nice things he can use growing up an have passed down to him other then just fishing stuff. So need to get a .22 an a couple good shot-guns.... his first gun will be a cheap 410/22(the barrels change out). Figured good multi use gun for him when he gets a bit older. 
Thanks for the replys guys!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

There was a comment above about it would make a good deer gun. It would but not sure that barrel would meet the minimum legnth required.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice S&W, you can't get better that's one to hold on to.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Can't really tell by the photo, did he shorten the hammer?


Sorry forgot this. No its not shortened


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was hard to tell, but I do see the hammer has not been altered. I love that gun it is for sure a keeper.


----------

